# Source for small digital gauges etc



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

well SamSamsram's post got me to thinking about installing gauges etc on equipment. While its not a true gauge, what I would like is a small digital clock that is weather proof or resistant, and runs off 12VDC........I would like to add one of these to my JD as well as my Ford tractors. At one time (many many moons ago) Spark-Omatic used to sell these clocks and they were available in places like (are you ready) Woolco, JJ Newberrys, Kressge's etc. Just goes to show you how dated this electric clock thingie is!

I assume since electronics are so cheap today and virtually all vehicles come withone anymore as standard equipment there is not a market for addons, but if there is, I would appreciate a lead.

Even a nice small miniature set of digital gages would be fine ....something as such that would include the main info like Oil Pressure, AMPS, or Bat Volts, and even RPM would be nice.

Any info appreciated.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

If i were to add agages.. i think id rather have non digital so you can see them going up or down...


These would look slick on Sams ride...

<img src=http://www.theneonedge.com/oiltemp.jpg>


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Chipmaker,

I think you should be able to find a weather-proof clock at a marina. I'll check in our catalogs tomorrow at work and see what's available.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

There's a digital clock on this website. It's all I could come up with.

http://www.speco.com.au/gauges_am.html


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks, I appreciate the link...


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Perhaps you could kill 2 birds with 1 stone. It may be time to install that stereo ... most of them have a bonus clock built right in.  

SnowMower


----------



## terrapin24h (Jun 4, 2004)

What about JC whiteny (www.jcwhitney.com) ? They sell alot of that stuff for cars, can't imagine it would be all that tough to rig for a tractor... Only hitch would be the sending units for temp, oil etc might be different. Or if you are just looking for a clock, you might be able to pick one up at a junk yard, but you'd have to rip it out of the dash yourself.


----------

